# Won't go hungry for a while.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a deer today so i've got meat .8pt,i've watched this buck since he was a 4 pointer.He has good body size to him but never got a big rack.Haven't been able to get close to him till this morning.Rattled a little with a couple grunts and he strolled right in.After 20 so years of hunting i was shakin like a leaf till i set my sights on him.Love it.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like fun! Congratz!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on bagging your buck! I hope there are pictures to come.

I am curious as to how you know he is the same deer that you saw as a 4 pointer?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you don't get excited and shake every now and then.....well, it is time to quit as all it has become is killing. I still get very excited every time I see a deer, baldy or otherwise, come into my area.  
Congratulations on the buck and it had to be very satisfying after a couple years of watching and hunting him.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Its A Great Achiement To Get A Deer W/a Bow No Matter If Its A Doe Or Buck


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I first saw this deer as a 4pt trying to get around a nice 10pt to get to the 10pt's doe.Very cool to watch.He was a cocky little deer.The 10pt chashed him off and i didn't get a shot at any of them.I saw the 4pt a few more times that year.I figured out that where i hunt was his core area as he was always there.The little turd busted me a few times.As a few years went by i could map his trails,his scrapes and rub lines.He keep to the same patterns it seemed every year.I'd see other bucks in other areas but he was the only one i'd see in this one clump of the woods.After getting to know where he was i started keeping an eye out each year.He was always there in the same spots.I'v watched other deer over the years claim this area.You know when a buck is in an area.You've seen him,hunted him.You can tell when he's not there and next year another moves in.It's a small area i hunt in but i've got a lot of history with this piece of land and know it quiet well.Nowdays i spend very little time scouting and when i do it's from a distance with glasses.I can walk into the woods,in the dark with on lights and go straight to one of my spots.I don't use stands so i don't need to step into the woods till i'm ready to hunt.I'd really like to own this land but don't see it being sold.Past couple years i haven't seen another hunter and few before that.It's more of a travel area for deer.They don't hang out here but pass through except there always is one buck that lays claim to one area.can't wait to see who moves in next year.


----------

